# Samsung UN40EH5300 & BBC iPlayer



## 00derek (Mar 16, 2008)

Looking for help getting BBC iPlayer to work.

I have a Samsung UN40EH5300 smart TV, purchased in 2013.

In the beginning, the BBC iPlayer loaded automatically and worked just fine.

Some time later (must have been after an update to either the TV or iPlayer) the iPlayer app tries to play video but all I see are horizontal lines. Audio works OK. Other UK apps still work (e.g. 4 on Demand).

Anyone else having this issue?

I recently reset the TV to factory settings and repeated the above process, but no change.


----------

